# Building Computer



## CypriotPryde

Hey.  I'm goin to college next year for computer science, so I want a really nice computer.  I'm not an extreme techie or anything (i'm more into programming) but I'm not a complete noob when it comes to hardware.

First off, does anyone here have a suggestion on what computer/parts i should get, like maybe a site with a computer building tutorial.  I wanna build this computer on my own.  This computer is gonna be used for gaming, programming, creating and compiling maps and games, and a whole other array of stuff, so it's gotta be really powerful.  My budget is about $2000.  Anyone have any suggestions?

Also, I can't decide on whether to get a 32-bit or a 64-bit processor.  The thing is... I'm a real Intel guy.  I used to have an AMD and I hated it.  But Intel hasn't come out with a 64-bit processor yet.  The reason I'm saying this is that when Longhorn comes out, I want to have a 64-bit computer so I can get it right away.  I'm thinking of getting a cheap Pentium for now, until Intel comes out with a 64-bit, which should probably be before Longhorn comes out.  I guess the thing I'm tryin to find out here is, when are Longhorn and Intel's 64bit coming out.  Anyone have any idea?

I have to decide on the parts, order them, wait for them to be delivered, build the computer, and install all my software and transfer files from my old computer in about a month (i'm leaving for college August 9th, but I want to have this dones by around the 5th)  So I gotta do everything pretty fast.


----------



## Praetor

When you're in CS you'll be doing OS and stuff and playing in UNIX-land....64bit support exists there  ... somewhere you can start: http://forums.afterdawn.com/thread_view.cfm/84660


----------



## nomav6

I have a beta ver. of Longhorn (dont know when the full one is coming out, have had the beta ver. for about a year now, its nothing special but it is just the beta), had it running on a celeron and it worked find, but I run AMD on my main system (wouldn't have it any other way), to build a computer for CS I would go with 2 huge hard drives so you can run windows and Linux on the same box, be sure to include a printer, so you can print out your homework hehe. and invest in a nice desk chair, because your going to be spending a lot of time in front of your computer.


----------



## Praetor

> I have a beta ver. of Longhorn (dont know when the full one is coming out, have had the beta ver. for about a year now, its nothing special but it is just the beta)


Well naturally heehee they havent had time to implement WFS yet so it essentially just a new GUI on WXP; if and when they decide to implement WFS then it will be different. However in CS you really wont be needing both Windows and Linux that much ... after your first term most CS programs (well, the one at my university), kicks over to a Unix only environment .... Windows is just for gaming


----------



## nomav6

yea, I only suggested windows because you stated in your first post that you wanted games still , couldn't realy suggest a good graphics card, Im not real big into the new games, I just sit around playing games from the 80's , also I would go for the best PSU you can find, a lot of the time the PSU is overlooked.


----------



## blacktop89

if you're not going for the latest and greatest intel processor, then as far as video cards go, i'd stick with an 'older gen' card. i'm biased towards ATI and i would recommend the 9600 Pro or the 9600 AIW. it's not top of the line, but it's definitely the best as far as getting the most out of your dollar!


----------



## Alin.s

go for a nice nvidia gpu


----------



## DeerParkWater

Take the 9600 Radeon Pro. Like blacktop said, it gives you the best bang for your buck. I have one and it is awesome.


----------



## Smallplayer_French_LOL

you could take the ATI 9800 Pro !

it doesn't cost cheap !


For now you can take a 32 bits processor, it is less expensive than the 64. why not a 3000+ with 400 fsb ?

motherboard : An7 Abit or The Asus A7n8x deluxe !

memory : 2*256 chip samsung

that's the begining of a good computer lol


----------



## lawrenq

I'm about to build me a new system too. Like they said if u want your computer to run the latest games with ease. Get a radeon 9600 pro,aiw or the xt. Don't go with nvidia unless its a 5600 or better. For the processors I suggest a amd 3200 barton. You could find that with an asus a7n8x motherboard for just over 200. And that proccesor outperforms intel 3.2 p4. As far as 64 bit proccesors go. I won't waste my time gettin one for at least another year. The ones that are out now won't compare to the ones that'll come out within the year. And with newer faster proccesors, the price will drop on the current ones.


----------



## Smallplayer_French_LOL

i prefer AMD !!!!

its my opinion ! less expensive and faster !!


----------



## Alin.s

hey lookin for a 128 Nvidia card

GeForce4 Ti 4800       Vertices per Second:
                                       Fill Rate:
                                       Operations per Second:
                                       Memory Bandwidth:
                                       Maximum Memory:

GeForce4 Ti 4800 SE    Vertices per Second:
                                          Fill Rate:
                                          Operations per Second:
                                          Memory Bandwidth:
                                          Maximum Memory:

GeForce4 Ti 4200      Vertices per Second:
w/ AGP 8X                  Fill Rate:
                                       Operations per Second:
                                       Memory Bandwidth:
                                       Maximum Memory:

GeForce4 Ti 4600      Vertices per Second:
                                       Fill Rate:
                                       Operations per Second:
                                       Memory Bandwidth:
                                       Maximum Memory:

GeForce4 Ti 4400      Vertices per Second:
                                       Fill Rate:
                                       Operations per Second:
                                       Memory Bandwidth:
                                       Maximum Memory:

GeForce4 Ti 4200      Vertices per Second:
                                       Fill Rate:
                                       Operations per Second:
                                       Memory Bandwidth:
                                       Maximum Memory:

136 Million
4.8 Billion AA Samples/Sec.
1.23 Trillion
10.4GB/Sec.
128MB

125 Million
4.4 Billion AA Samples/Sec.
1.12 Trillion
8.8GB/Sec.
128MB

113 Million
4 Billion AA Samples/Sec.
1.03 Trillion
8GB/Sec.
128MB

136 Million
4.8 Billion AA Samples/Sec.
1.23 Trillion
10.4GB/Sec.
128MB

125 Million
4.4 Billion AA Samples/Sec.
1.12 Trillion
8.8GB/Sec.
128MB

113 Million
4 Billion AA Samples/Sec.
1.03 Trillion
up to 8GB/Sec.
128MB 

Ack the format.


----------



## Smallplayer_French_LOL

ATI POWA 9800 Pro the best card for now... after we have the X800.... TOO EXPENSIVE LOL


----------



## Praetor

> ATI POWA 9800 Pro the best card for now


Welll the 9800XT beats it ... not to meantion the 5950U. 

*CypriotPryde *
Something you might want to work "from": http://forums.afterdawn.com/thread_view.cfm/93097 and depending on your budget, expand from there.


----------



## Smallplayer_French_LOL

its not the same price lol

the 9800 pro cost 220 € only


----------



## Praetor

> its not the same price lol


LOL I though you were talking about absolues heehee. Even with budget in mind I'd argue the 9600XT/5700U would be a better deal as far as performance/cost goes


----------



## roy

If you are planing on playing any high end game I would recomend that you get 1 gig of ram at least.

All games come with a minimum specification list and recomeded specification list. In my exsperiance the minimum amount specified is enough to get the game running but never enough for the game to be really playable.


----------



## Praetor

Yeah thats very true ... i was shocked to see UT2004's minimum spec and then i was even more shocked to see the game ACTUALLY ran (on my roomate's computer, XP2000, 256MB, 32MB GF2MX, ECS K7S5A) heehee ... props goto the people who make UT2004 run efficiently 

But yeah, RAM is cheap (well, stock RAM anyways), so it shouldnt be to hard to get 1GB or more (remember to make the most of Dual Channel)


----------



## Smallplayer_French_LOL

Oki buy you The 9800 Pro and thats all lol


----------



## Praetor

Yeah the 98P is a decent deal for its price range


----------



## Smallplayer_French_LOL

where you are ? england or Uk ?

in france price is around 220 € ( dollars is almost same value )


----------



## Smallplayer_French_LOL

lol i just see you are in canada lol ( u don't speak french ? lol )


----------



## Praetor

> lol i just see you are in canada lol ( u don't speak french ? lol )


No i'm in Ontario... English speaker.


----------



## Smallplayer_French_LOL

lol wait i will search where is this city lol ( where is my world map  LOL!)


----------



## Praetor

Ontario is the province. Look for Waterloo.
http://www.mapquest.ca/maps/map.adp...=Waterloo&state=ON&zipcode=&search=++Search++


----------



## Smallplayer_French_LOL

for me it' s a unknown country LOL


----------



## Smallplayer_French_LOL

oki u are here lol sweet !


----------



## Smallplayer_French_LOL

http://www.urec.cnrs.fr/annuaire/cartes/index.shtml

u can see Rouen on north west !

i wonder how many Kilometers (miles for u ?) there is between us !


----------



## Praetor

*ORIGIN*
Waterloo, Ontario, Canada

*DESTINATION*
Rouen, Haute-Normandie, France

DISTANCE: 3717 mi / 5981 km


----------



## Smallplayer_French_LOL

erf lol it's far lol


----------

